# Shinning Skunk?



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

I know how to skin just about everything, but when it comes to skunk!!! Is there something you can spray them with to get rid of the sooooo strong smell after being dispatched? Seriously, the skunks around here are marked great and I would like to skin them and tan the hide but the spray on them is so strong.
Any help?? How do the pro's do it??

Bill


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

WHY???

As a joke, maybe. But I mean.....why?


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I want to know too. I want to catch a few of them and make some arrow quivers with their hides. I think I was reading somewhere that they need to shot through the lungs with a 22 cal. If you damage the backbone/nervous system in anyway they will release/spray. But if you can dispatch them without damage to the nervous system they will not spray. Then all you have to do is be careful when skinning.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've read that if you sever the spinal cord with a bullet it will not spray because it paralyzes the muscles needed to squeeze the scent gland. That's been my experience most of the time.

Be careful when you pull the tail bone so you don't squeeze the gland yourself.


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

The nice thing about skinning skunks is after you skin the first one the second one doesn't smell, at least to you.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

I skin 2 or 3 dozen a year. Mix 8 oz of
peroxide, a small box of baking soda,
and a good squirt of dishwashing liquid
in a bucket with a couple gallons of
water. Wash the skunk (I usually do
3 or 4 at a time). Take one at a time
to skin and leave the others in the bucket.
After skinning, drop each one in a bucket
of clean water. When you are through,
wash your hands and knife in the solution.
It won't keep, so use it and dump it. 
I save the perfume, the gland it comes in,
as well as the hide.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

rose2005 said:


> One of the books I read recently rubbed wood ash into their hides. Skunk oil in the past was also used for aching joints and to help heal broken bones.
> Found this which you may find useful if you are going to have a skunk for the hide.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skunk_oil
> 
> Rose


Yea and also good for anything thats contagous,cause when you got some smeared on,anybody else ain't gunna let you get close enough to catch whatever it is they got! lol Eddie Buck


----------



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

fishhead said:


> I've read that if you sever the spinal cord with a bullet it will not spray because it paralyzes the muscles needed to squeeze the scent gland. That's been my experience most of the time.
> 
> Be careful when you pull the tail bone so you don't squeeze the gland yourself.


 Placing a bullet anywhere along the central nervous system of a skunk will cause immediate release of spray! That means head and spine region. Shooting the heart area on a skunk gives you the best chance at a scentless kill.

I purposely trap a pile of stinkers every year wether the pelts are $10 or 2. The glands and meat make deadly K-9 bait! The essence is worth the most of all, as it is readily marketable and real easy to collect. I have a buyer for pure essence at all times. If anyone here ever wants to collect some and sell it, let me know.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Use to get good money out of Skunks.I always shot them in the Head to save the Fur.Handle them by two finger,by their feet.Watch when pulling down from the Legs that you don't put pressure and Spray yourself.

Like Grandpa said nothing like skinning Skunks in the Winter to keep your Hands Soft and your Sinuses open.  

Of the meat is better than **** or Possum,kind of like Cat but moister.

big rockpile


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

big rockpile said:


> Of the meat is better than **** or Possum,kind of like Cat but moister. big rockpile


Huh?.....I say Big Rock,.....Huh? :shrug::bow::shrug:

_Look, I gotta get a better handle on this. Please clarify my mind, "Better than **** or Possum, kinda like cat but moister"..........FOR WHAT????_

:hand:......Say it ain't so!!! :hand:

Do ya parboil it in red devil lye first, Do ya beat it tender with a ball peen hammer on a ten foot pole?? Do you fry it in hydraulic oil??? If making jerky, do you leave it ten days on a red hot stove??? I mean, you implied that you've eaten skunk right?? Don't get me wrong, I ain't sayin' that's a bad thing, I just want to know.......is it a good thing?

Fox.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

foxfiredidit said:


> Huh?.....I say Big Rock,.....Huh? :shrug::bow::shrug:
> 
> _Look, I gotta get a better handle on this. Please clarify my mind, "Better than **** or Possum, kinda like cat but moister"..........FOR WHAT????_


Look, the man is a connousieur. You'll just have to accept his opinion.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

..._aaaaccckkkk_... there are too many other good things to eat out there!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

I've never eaten skunk, but I'll guarantee you that its better than possum. That's about the only good thing I could say about it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

foxfiredidit said:


> Huh?.....I say Big Rock,.....Huh? :shrug::bow::shrug:
> 
> _Look, I gotta get a better handle on this. Please clarify my mind, "Better than **** or Possum, kinda like cat but moister"..........FOR WHAT????_
> 
> ...


We always Parboiled it.But I really don't think it is needed.I've always found the meat pretty tender,just not as much fat as **** or Possum.I would say it would be fine cut up,breaded and fried.

Fox always gave me more of a problem.But to me after cleaning a Fox everything tasted like Fox.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

snowshoehair said:


> ..._aaaaccckkkk_... there are too many other good things to eat out there!


Yea like an Old Rutting Caribou,or a Bear thats been feeding on Salmon. :icecream:

big rockpile


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Rock - that black bear in our freezer had donuts to eat and he turned out pretty OK!


----------

